# وحدات التكييف المجمعة ذات وحدات التكثيف



## omar ryad (23 مايو 2007)

*وحدات التكييف المجمعة ذات وحدات التكثيف*​*  (هواء – ماء)*



*1- **وحدات التكييف المجمعة المبردة بالهواء :*
*تصنع المجموعة كوحدة واحدة مهمتها التزويد الهواء البارد و إزالة الرطوبة و تسخين الهواء و تركب كمجموعة متكاملة في المكان المراد تكييفه .*

*و تصنف الوحدات المجمعة إلى : *
* أ - وحدات مجمعة مبردة بالهواء ( مكثفها يبرد بالهواء)*
* ب- وحدات مجمعة مبردة بالماء (مكثفها يبرد بالماء)*
*الوحدات المجمعة المبردة بالهواء:*
*1- **الوحدات المفردة الداخلية :*
*عبارة عن مكثف داخلي مفرد يحوي وحدة تكثيف تبرد بالهواء و مرشح و نفاخ (مروحة و سحب ودفع الهواء ) *
*إضافة إلى خطوط الأنابيب و أجهزة التحكم و تركب وحدة التكثيف أسفل الوحدة المجمعة و النفاخ و المرشح في الوسط و ملف التبريد في أعلى حجرة الوحدة *




*2- **الوحدات المتعددة الخارجية :*
*حيث يستعمل لكل منطقة من الحيز المكيف وحدة تكييف واحدة ٬ يتم تحديد سعتها وفقاً للاتي: *
*أ-نوع الأشغال للمنطقة المكيفة*
*ب- ملائمة المكان لوضع الوحدة و مدى قابليتها لذلك*
*ج- أحمال التبريد و التدفئة المطلوبة للمكان المكيف*
*ويستعمل هذا النوع من الوحدات في مباني المكاتب و المحطات الإنشائية و المعامل و مراكز التسويق *


*3- الوحدات المشتركة مع وحدات تكييف منفصلة:*
*تستعمل وحدة تكييف واحدة مشتركة لتكييف الهواء الخارجي الواجب توزيعه على وحدات التكييف الداخلية الأخرى *



*4- الوحدات الوسطية (مركزية) بمجاري الهواء: *
*تعمل مكيفات الهواء للغرفة على تبريد الجزء الداخلي للحيز المكيف و يوزع باقي حمل التبريد على وحدات التكييف الموضوعة في الجدران ... *


* ميزات تطبيقات وحدات التكييف المجمعة و استخدامها:*
*1**- انخفاض تكاليفها بالمقارنة مع أنظمة التكييف المركزي *
*2- **سهولة التركيب لأن المجموعة جاهزة كوحدة واحدة و مجمعة *
*3- **المرونة في التشغيل حسب متطلبات المنطقة التي مراد تكييفها و خدمتها*
*4- **لا يؤثر تعطل إحدى الوحدات بشكل مباشر على تكييف المبنى *
*5- **لا تحتاج لتوفير مساحة للتركيب مثل التكييف المركزي*
*مساوئ تطبيقات وحدات التكييف المجمعة و استخدامها:*
*1**- ارتفاع مستوى الضجيج عن مستوى الراحة الشخصية *
*2**- يكون ضغط المراوح الأستاتيكي محدودا*
*3**- يجب وضع وحدات تبريد الهواء خارج الجدران *
*4**- تشغل الوحدات المتعددة مساحة سطحية واسعة *
*تستعمل هذه الوحدات في المختبرات و قاعات الطعام الكبرى و المخازن و المستودعات و البنوك*
*ما هي الاعتبارات الواجب مراعاتها عند تركيب وحدات التكييف المجمعة المبردة بالهواء :*
*يتم تجميع هذه الوحدات في المصنع ليكون تركيبها سهلا لا يتطلب غير توصيلات كهرباء و الصرف وأعمال الأنابيب و توضع الوحدات بالأماكن التي تسمح بمستوى ضجيج معقول و يجب توفر خطوط تصريف الماء المتكاثف من ملفات التبريد وليس ضروري وصل خط التصريف مباشرة مع خط المجاري في المبنى المكيف طريقة الفلنجات لوصل الأنابيب مع بعضها و تعزل الوحدات عن الأرض لتقليل الاهتزازات في المبنى لذلك يركب مانع اهتزاز و هي إما اللقم المطاطية المصنعة من الصوف الزجاجي و الألياف الزجاجية أو المخدات الزن بركية (النابض) *



*وحدات التكييف المجمعة المبردة بالماء :*
*تمتاز بأن المكثف يبرد بواسطة الماء الذي يعاد استخدامه بعد تبريد في برج تبريد لتوفير المياه و يستخدم بالتطبيقات ذات السعاة الكبيرة ..*
*خصائص وحدات التكييف المجمعة المبردة بالماء و مواصفتها : *
*تعد بديلاً للوحدات المركزية و خاصة التي تصل إلى 70 طن تبريد و هي تركب إما مفردة أو منفصلة عن بعضها و تحوي الوحدة وحدتي التبريد و التكثيف معا و يبرد المكثف بالماء مباشرة من مصدر المياه إما من ماء المدينة أو من برج تبريد و تستخدم ضواغط مغلقة أو نصف مفتوحة لسهولة الصيانة و تزود بمخارج توزيع الهواء المكيف ..*


*ما هي ميزات الوحدة المجمعة:*
*1**- سعة تبريد عالية *
*2**- كفاءة تبريد للمكثف لاستخدام الماء المعاد تبريده من البرج*
*3**- لا تحتاج إلى تغيير شكل المبنى و قد لا تحتاج للوصل بشبكة مجاري الهواء *
*4**- سهولة التركيب و التو ضع ووصلها بمصدر الماء و المصدر الكهربائي *
*5**- إمكانية تشغيل إلي أو جزئي لمجموعة واحدة أو عدة مجموعات حسب الحمل*
*6**- تنظم درجة الحرارة في كل جزء من المبنى المكيف*
*7**- سهولة النقل و الفك و التركيب *


*ما هي التطبيقات و الاستخدامات للوحدات المجمعة المبردة بالماء:*
*تستخدم في التطبيقات المنزلية الكبيرة السكنية و المكاتب و أماكن التسلية و المطاعم و المخازن و التطبيقات الصناعية المتوسطة الحجم و الصغيرة..*


*ما هي مساوئ الوحدات المجمعة المبردة بالماء : *
*1**- ارتفاع مستوى الضجيج الناتج من تيارات الهواء *
* 2- ضغط المراوح الاستاتيكي محدود *
*3- **تحتاج كميات ماء كبيرة *
*4- تحتاج إلى برج تبريد مما يرفع التكليف و يحتاج إلى توفير مساحة على السطح لتركيب البرج *
*5**- تشغل مساحة سطحية لا باس فيه*


*ما هي مكونات الوحدات المجمعة البردة بالماء:*
*1- **وحدة ملف تبريد تتكون من مبخر و مروحة و مخارج هواء مكيف و محرك المروحة *
*2- **مرشح هواء*
*3**-وحدة مكثف عبارة ضاغط ووسيط تبريد و مكثف مبرد بالماء *
*4**- مجاري هواء و مخارج هواء أو مخرج مباشر واحد*
*5**- أنابيب ماء لتبريد المكثف ومضخة مياه بين الوحدة و مخرج التبريد و تمديدات البرج *
*6**- أنابيب المنظمات المتحكمات لإيقاف و تشغيل الوحدة *






*الوحدات المجمعة الداخلية (التي تركب الحيز المكيف):*
*و ذلك عند توفر المساحة اللازمة لوضع الوحدة حيث يوزع الهواء مباشرة دون مجاري و قد تكون الوحدات متعددة أو واحدة و قد تعمل بنفس الوقت أو يشغل أي منها حسب اللزوم..*

*توضع مجموعة وحدات داخلية مجمعة في حيز المكيف:*
*يجب وضع وحدة التكييف المجمعة المفردة بمنتصف المكان المكيف و تزود بموجهات توزيع الهواء الخارج مما يلبي متطلبات الأشخاص في الحيز المكيف و يركب مجرى التهوية خلف الوحدة و بالأماكن الواسعة و تستخدم مجاري هواء مزودة بمراوح لرفع الهواء خلال مجاري الهواء و مخارجه..*



*الوحدات المجمعة الخارجية (تركب الوحدة خارج الحيز المكيف):*
*عند عدم وجود مكان مناسب لتوضع الوحدة داخل المكان المكيف أو نخفض مستوى الضوضاء فان الوحدة تركب خارج الحيز المكيف و بعد مناسب ز قد تكون الوحدة من النوع الرأسي و الأفقي ..*
*ما هي خصائص و مواصفات وحدات التكييف المجمعة المبردة بالماء :*
*1-** حرارة التكاثف إما 32 مْ أو 37.5 مْ أو 40مْ أو **42.5 م* 
*2-** قدرة الضاغط تعطى بالكيلو واط أو الحصان الميكانيكي **HP* 
*3**- السعة الحرارية بالكيلو جول و تعطى عند حرارة جافة تساوي 27 مْ *
*4-** السعة الحرارية للوحدة بالكيلو جول أو كيلو واط أو وحدة حرارية بريطانية أو طن تبريدي *
*5-** درجة الحرارة الرطبة للهواء المكيف الداخلي 5مْ *
*6-** كمية الهواء الداخل إلى الغرفة يغطى بالمتر المكعب / ساعة (م3 / سا)*
*7-** معدل ضغط الماء لتبريد المكثف و سرعته وكمية جريانه*
*و يجب اختيار المواصفات الفنية لوحدة التكييف المجمعة بحسب مجال الاستخدام و الحمل الحراري و كمية الهواء المسلم للحيز و الحرارة الرطبة للهواء عند دخول المبخرة و الحرارة و الرطبة للهواء خروجه و حرارة التكاثف..*

*الأمور الواجب مراعاتها في حالة تركيب الوحدات المجمعة الداخلية المبردة بالماء:*
* تعمل في مدى واسع يتراوح بين (2-75) طن تبريدي :*
*1- **الوحدات ذات السعة تصل إلى 8 طن تبريدي تستعمل بالمجالات التجارية و الصناعية و المنزلية*
*2- **تركب وحدة مفردة و مجموعة وحدات مستقلة بالحيز المكيف عندما يكون الحمل أكبر من سعة الوحدة الواحدة *
*3- **وضع الوحدة بالمكان المكيف بحيث يسهل توزيع الهواء وفق الشروط المطلوبة و لسهولة توصيل الوحدة بالماء و مصدر الطاقة الكهربائية و مجاري التهوية*
*4- **بحال تركيب مجاري هواء توضع الوحدة بمكان مناسب لوضع المجاري و مصدر المياه و الطاقة الكهربائية و استغلال المساحات و الفراغات بالمكان المكيف *
*5- **وضع قواعد ماصة للاهتزاز أسفل الوحدة خاصة ذات النوع الرأسي أما الأفقية فيفضل تركيبها معلقة بالسقف *
*6- **تركيب صمام منظم لضغط مياه التزويد في حال تركيب الخط الرأسي *
*7- **تركيب مضخة خاصة لتنظيم معدل الجريان و تدفق الماء أو صمام لتنظيم تدفق ماء التبريد *
*8- **وصل الوحدة بخط تصريف الرطوبة المتكاثفة من المبخر و طردها للخارج أو سحبها بمضخة خاصة و إعادتها لبرج التبريد *
*9- **مراعاة فرق الجهد للوحدة واستخدام المحولات المناسبة إن كان هناك اختلاف *
*العوامل الواجب مراعاتها في حال تركيب الوحدات المجمعة الخارجية: *
*1**- تصلح أكثر للتطبيقات التجارية و الصناعية بسبب سعتها الكبيرة *
*2**- وجود أنظمة أقنيت لتوزيع الهواء المكيف *
*3**- تستخدم وحدات متعددة لتكييف أكثر من حيز ووحدة مستقلة لتكييف الحيز الواحد *
*4- **توفير الحماية و الأغطية لضمان عدم التعرض للظروف الجوية الخارجية *
*5- **إمكانية تشغيل الوحدة من الداخل و الخارج و إجراء التوصيلات الكهربائية لذلك *
*6**- مراعاة توصيلات الهواء الراجع من الحيز المكيف مع مدخل الهواء الراجع من الوحدة الخارجية *
*7**- مراعاة وجود فراغ حول الوحدة الخارجية لضمان مركز الهواء و إمكانية الصيانة و التركيبات اللازمة .. *




* :14: مع تحيات OMAR:33: *

* :31: ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم :31: *


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (23 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## omar ryad (23 مايو 2007)

الله يسلمك لا شكر على واجب 
هي شهادة افتخر فيها


----------



## Eng.Ahmed_su (24 مايو 2007)

شكرا على الشرح المستفيض


----------



## omar ryad (25 مايو 2007)

ما في شي مستاهل


----------



## mottohotto (25 مايو 2007)

شكرا على الشرح الوافى


----------



## omar ryad (25 مايو 2007)

mottohotto قال:


> شكرا على الشرح الوافى


 
:77: تسلم حبيب قلبي :67:


----------



## omar ryad (3 يونيو 2007)

*الصور*



المهندس الكويتي قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير


 
الصور من نوع اخر لذلك هي على شكل مجلد مضغوط ( 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/114979/1180908721.zip


----------



## بوعمامة ميلود (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك و الله يزيدك علم على علمك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (1 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (11 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله عنا خيراً*​


----------



## السيد احمد (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## mmhhmm (14 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا على الشرح


----------



## العصفور الطائر (18 فبراير 2021)

بارك الله فيك


----------

